

MSI's 10-inch Tegra/Android tablet coming this year for $500 - Keyframe
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/01/msis-10-inch-tegraandroid-tablet-coming-this-year-for-500.ars

======
elblanco
The bit about the Dell tablet is spot on. With Apple actually hitting a
reasonable price with the entry level iPad, I think this will put tremendous
pressure on other tablet makers and netbook vendors to push down prices.

